# What should I do about DumpsterDiver?



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

There is this oh so cute in my eyes little pigeon at one of the buildings I take care of. I started feeding her about a year ago when I noticed that she would take these prolonged dives in the dumpster looking for food and then show up at my vehicle @ lunch time looking very pathetic. 
We took to each other and before I knew it, she would follow me into the facility after lunch as if she was there on official business to help me.
Over the last couple of months her "bad hair day" has turned into loss of feathers and her head is virtually bald. She is also losing the feathers on her back between the wings and it is quite an effort for her to fly to awnings between the first and second floors. 
I have thought of catching her and bringing her home to help her, I think she may have mites and who knows what else, but she does have a mate and a few weeks ago I noticed when she bent over to peck at seeds, there was an egg stuck to her hi-nee. What should I do ? I don't want to make her unhappy by splitting her and her mate up, I don't know where her nest is so I have no way of knowing if she has babies that she is attending to. Can anybody help me with advice on this one?
Thanks,
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Feralpigeon, 

Hmmm....Maybe it would be a good idea to catch her if you can. I don't like the fact that there is an egg stuck to her bum. It could be causing problems with her pooping. If you were to catch her, you could try to clean her up a bit. Starting by examining this egg situation and trying to remove it and then perhaps you could treat her with a mite/lice product. If you only have her for a little while to clean her up, this shouldn't interfere with her mate or possible nest or babies. This is probably what I would do but let's see what others can suggest as well.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree with Brad. See if you can capture her briefly, treat her as best you can, then release her. If you are able to capture her, be sure to give her a treat before you release her, to remind her that you're the good guy after all.
Daryl


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That egg could really pose a threat to her health, I third the idea of catching her and bringing her back to health.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*I Brought Dumpster Diver home today*

I was able to pick up Dumpster Diver this afternoon when the flock was distracted with a seed dump. She was not doing well this am when I was there and didn't come down from the awning. 
The following is a description of her appearance that concerns me;
1. Her skin appears reddish in areas under the feathers.
2. The inside of her mouth is not pinkish, but instead, a darker red.
3. Her eyes appear red as opposed to orange.
4. Her skin appears wrinkled and dry.
5. There are no feathers around her eyes and much of her head although her head has changed from being redish to looking blackish. Maybe the beginnings of new feathers coming in?
6. Her feathers feel hard instead of soft the way other pijs' do.
7. And she of course smells a little like deep fried fat.

Is this only mites and/or lice? Can someone give advice on what I should do to start getting this one back on the track to good health?
fp
PS- Her stools don't look outstandingly different than what I observed in general with the feral flocks.

I picked up a product called Scalex which is for treating Mites and Lice. Is product appropriate for pigeons?

Should I bathe her before the spray treatment? Or just start with the mite treatment?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

The scalex, is fine to treat the bird for mites and lice. Just make sure you don't any around the eyes/nostrils/head region. . What about the egg that was stuck to her bum...is that gone now? Put a little mineral oil on her legs and feet, this will help with mites there as well and moisten her skin. How is the overall behaviour of this bird, is she alert and active? You mentioned before that she seemed fine observing her in the wild so just clean her up now and then set her free. You really shouldn't give medications to feral pigeons if there is no apparent reason for it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have to add one thing to Brad's advice. If you can give her a fish oil capsule, that would help with the feathers. It might have been that she went through a bad molt, so the additional vitamin A and E won't hurt her.
Some rehabbers also give a garlic oil capsules, it helps with worms and mites.
Both are natural and won't hurt the bird.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi pigpal, reti, et al-

Last night she would fall over in carrier and then just stay in that position until I set her upright again. 

Are the color of her eyes normal?

Would mites &/or lice cause the skin to appear red?

About the capsules, do I break them open and transfer just the oil into the mouth or are you talking about putting the whole capsule into the mouth?

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi FP,
> 
> The scalex, is fine to treat the bird for mites and lice. Just make sure you don't any around the eyes/nostrils/head region. . What about the egg that was stuck to her bum...is that gone now?
> 
> ...


**This is a good start. Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nancy, 

I'm not sure about why she was falling over in the carrier. Is she not acting normal...preening, looking around, alert etc? Do you think she is having a balance problem? This could be something to worry about. Can you give us more details? Maybe someone else can advise you on this.

The eyes of a pigeon can be various shades of red, orange, yellow or white and combinations of all of those. I'm not sure where you are seeing red skin on the pigeon. Are you looking under the feathers on the body? It should be pink on a lighter coloured bird and darker grey/red on darker coloured pigeons. As for the capsule, yes you just put the whole thing down the birds' throat so try to find the smallest ones you can get.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> I'm not sure about why she was falling over in the carrier. Is she not acting normal...preening, looking around, alert etc? Do you think she is having a balance problem? This could be something to worry about. Can you give us more details?
> 
> ...


**OK, that's doable!
Thanks,
fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"Her skin appears wrinkled and dry."*
The dry skin is a good indication she is dehydrated. The falling over would most definitely confirm this.

I would suggest getting some *'rehydrating solution' * into her immediately.
Place a pinch of salt & sugar in about a cup of warm water & dissolve. 
If she is alert, you can begin rehydrating by mouth using an eye dropper and putting drops along her beak every few minutes.
I would hold off offering her seeds at this point. She needs to be rehydrated first & foremost.

I would also put her in a warm, dark, quite area of your home & place her on a towel lined heating pad set on low. 

Please let us know how things are going.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cindy,
Yes, I saw a post earlier today about the rehydrating
formula......will do.
Yes, she is "quaranteed" in a warm dry place.
Thanks for your input.
fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK,
So, I treated the carrier w/the scalex and let it dry.
Made a "hood" for her head out of a 4x4 gauze bandage stapled on sides, and sprayed her. When I was done, my lap had a bunch of these white flakey things. 
Also, one of her wings looks like it has a sore on the uppermost outer edge.
fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there,
Should've included this in last post-- her tail feathers are miserably "ratty". It looks like I'm supposed to treat her twice a week, but doesn't say for how long. I'm thinking that her feathers aren't gonna come back before I return her, so how many of these "treatments" should I give her before returning her to her flock?

Also, should I attempt bathing her to get the crap off her before bringing her back?  Or just leave it be?
Thanks,
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 


Good work! Give her another spraying of the scalex before you release her. Very ingenious of you to make this "hood" for her head. Those white things you found in your lap are just feather sheath particles, nothing to be worried about. If you could take a damp, warm cloth and clean up the dirty parts best you can, this would be good. And perhaps for the sore on her wing, can you put a little peroxide or neosporin on it?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Brad & Cindy,

Yes the egg is gone.

Yes, the IRS now has a friendly connotation for me!
I saw a post for the IRS formula earlier today and then Cindy mentioned that 
the falling over could be dehydration. Good call! She's spunky tonight.
I also read a post on bathing with 1 teaspoon of bleach to a gallon of warm water, so I'll do that before the next Scalex treatment.
Gosh, do you think her hubby will recognize her?!? HA!

one more question, how long will it take for her feathers to come back after these treatments?
fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi FP,
> 
> 
> And perhaps for the sore on her wing, can you put a little peroxide or neosporin on it?


I've got both, maybe neosporin might be better.
thanks again
fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*She's spunky tonight*
Thanks for the update on your little patient fp.
It sounds like you rescued this little sweetie just in time. 
I've found in most rescue cases, heat & hydration (using the rehydrating solution) are a Godsend.  

*I've got both, maybe neosporin might be better*
I would suggest using 'Nolvasan' ointment rather than neosporin.
It is 'water' soluble so it won't compromise the feathers. Neosporin is 'fat' soluble & makes the feathers greasy & is hard to wash off.  

Cindy


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Maybe there is a kind of moisture cream out there that you can use for your bird. Thank you for saving that birdie. What do you feed him? Keep us updated!
Taylor


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello all,
1. the nolvasan, is that a drug store item or pet store item?
2. I put together a plate with a wild birdseed mix, romaine lettuce, sunflower seeds & cracked corn, whole unpopped corn and whole wheat bread pieces. I found a "Blue Health Grit" w/granite, oyster shell, charcoal and methaline blue--hope this is ok, pet store person said it would be but I don't know for sure. The water bowl has a pinch of salt and sugar in it on GP.
If I can't find the 20 Team Borax anywhere, I'll proceed w/the mild, mild, bleach and water formula for bathing before her next scalex treatment and then bring her back next week. That's unless someone has a better bathing formula than the two I've read about in the archives.
Thanks again to everyone for help and guidance in this effort.
fp


----------



## curiousgal (Jan 14, 2005)

*this is so sweet... that you are helping out.*

i really enjoyed reading this and i wish you and the bird continued good luck. my question is if the bird has a baby somewhere ... how long are you supposed to/going to 'treat' her for? thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

curiousgal said:


> i really enjoyed reading this and i wish you and the bird continued good luck. my question is if the bird has a baby somewhere ... how long are you supposed to/going to 'treat' her for? thanks!


**I don't know for sure if there is a designated formula for this.
I searched thru the archives today for guidance. It seems to have variables.
She is more chipper but still has this problem with tipping over and staying in that position which I think odd. I need to see if hydration and some kind of hand feeding w/dog kibble solution will help that. Then I know for sure (?) it's nutritional. I am confused as she is eating seed but her crop seems "empty".
Also, since she kept sitting in her water bowl, I decided to bath her today instead of waiting for next mite treatment. Her carrier has been treated, so I don't think a premature bath would hurt if it provides comfort for her. I found posts on oily feathers which said washing w/mild liquid dish soap (ie. dawn) works well. And it did. But I was shocked at the amount of feathers that came out in the sink and that her bones are protruding in a very pronounced way. I will have to let intellect and conscience try to guide my way here. I know she has a family, I also know if she keeps going like this she will not be available to her family regardless.
I realized today that a broken/fractured wing is so much easier to make a judgement call on.
fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*the nolvasan, is that a drug store item or pet store item?*
I've not purchased any myself, a local rehabber gave me a sample. You could try your local pet stores or log onto to one of the pet suppliers, e.g., Foys.

*She is more chipper but still has this problem with tipping over and staying in that position which I think odd. *
*I need to see if hydration and some kind of hand feeding w/dog kibble solution will help that*.
Have you been giving, or are still giving, fluids by hand? 

*But I was shocked at the amount of feathers that came out in the sink and that her bones are protruding in a very pronounced way*
A sharp keel bone (breastbone) is an indication of starvation.

*I will have to let intellect and conscience try to guide my way here. I know she has a family, I also know if she keeps going like this she will not be available to her family regardless.*
It's always tragic when a mated pair of pijjies are separated, but in the case, considering the condition in which you little patient was found, she would have surely died had she been left with her mate.  

Is she able to stand & walk about on her own?

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *the nolvasan, is that a drug store item or pet store item?*
> I've not purchased any myself, a local rehabber gave me a sample. You could try your local pet stores or log onto to one of the pet suppliers, e.g., Foys.
> 
> **Yes, I can do that.
> ...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*medicating ferals*

One other item. Is it possible that her condition could be worms? I read a post saying that it is not good to give meds to ferals.Does that include worming? Maybe that would account for her condition while she seems to take water and food on her own. After all, I did nick name her Dumpster Diver.
Thanks,
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

She could very well have worms. When I posted that it wasn't a good idea to give ferals medications, I was referring more to antibiotics specifically. Sorry I should have stated that more clearly. Also, if they are in very bad health, there is no choice. You could worm her if you choose to and that wouldn't matter.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Brad, 
Sorry for the senior moment. Been digging around in the archives so much lately....knew I'd read that somewhere!!
Thank-you soooo much for all of your help. BTW, her legs looks really good now!
fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good Morning fp,
You are doing one '*fantastic'* job of keeping up with all the suggestions & caring for this sweetie so well. Just wanted to mention that.  

*I have no idea how long to continue this course with other than observing her response.*
Given the condition she was in, getting her back to a normal state may take a little time. It seems see has a lot going on. 
I would suggest continuing with the present treatment plan. When you aren't feeding and/or medicating her I would keep her cage, etc., covered with only one side open, so you can observe her, & let her rest in a dark, warm, quite area of your home.

Another thought on the 'tipping over' issue, if she was having problems walking or standing I would suggest maybe she needs a bit of calcium.  

Do you have, or have access of, a gram scale? This would help greatly in monitoring her weight.

Any chance of posting a picture or two?

Keep up the great work fp & keep us posted.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Good Morning fp,
> Another thought on the 'tipping over' issue, if she was having problems walking or standing I would suggest maybe she needs a bit of calcium.
> 
> Do you have, or have access of, a gram scale? This would help greatly in monitoring her weight.
> ...


Thanks Cindy,
I've tried and tried to attach but with no success. I have a few that are pretty representative but am unable to upload. I'm in XP and it won't upload in Explorer or Netscape. Says it is but no activity seems to occur. How long is it supposed to take anyway?
Maybe I could email to someone else for the post. In the meantime, I was going to additional options and choosing manage attachments. So what's the prob here?
Thanks,
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nancy, 


If you want to email the pictures to me, I'll post them for you


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Should be there*

Hey Brad,

Just hit ya back w/the photos. Thanks for the post!
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

Did you get the address correct? There is nothing in my mail box and I've been checking now for 8 mins. I'll wait a bit longer but so far nothing yet


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Will send again!
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry FP, 

Nothing seems to be coming through to my email. Don't know what's wrong.


Sorry,


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Sorry FP,
> 
> Nothing seems to be coming through to my email. Don't know what's wrong.
> 
> ...


I don't know either. I sent it to *******************. Don't have instant messenger, but it was thru Netscape 7.0. Sometimes people say there is a lag time for emails, dunno. Maybe you'll get them in a bit.
Is there a reason that you know of why they won't upload thru the pigeontalk
program?
thanks for the effort


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

I'm really not sure, I just received this message in my in box but there were no pictures attached. I don't think it's lag because it's been over an hour since you first sent the pictures and it really shouldn't take that long. 

If you want to try to attach them yourself, make sure the files are under 100K in size . The only other suggestion I have for you is to try www.mozilla.com and download that browser and try again. I had problems before as well using IE.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

I don't want to alarm you or anyone, but I think you may have a worm on your computer. When you first posted that you were sending the pictures to me over an hour ago now, I did in fact receive an email about 5 minutes later from "*[email protected]*". It also contained a file attachment that was of the extension *.rar.* I checked on the net about this file and it said that it's a newer way hackers are infiltrating people's computers. This could explain why you are having problems as well. Do you have a virus scanner with up to date virus definitions?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes they are up to date--Norton--
I zipped the files because they were too large to post through manage attachments option, that's why you see the file extension that is there. The extension might be used by hackers, but not all of those extensions are worms or viruses--

I hope you haven't scared anyone either!!

I am confident right now that this computor is fine. I download my emails on a Mac which typically has few virus type problems. However, I do send out on the PC which should not be a prob.

I think the main problem is that the software program that handles my pics eats too much memory for the post. It also would mean that the send time w/be much increased.

Well, at least I'll have some photos of her. She's actually brown not black!
Oh, well..we tried!
Thanks,
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

I guess it was just a strange set of circumstances then. I am not familiar with the .rar extension and windows XP didn't know what to do with this file type either. I thought it was odd that your email name was similar to mine as well. In the past I have been targetted by hackers and worms with either my own exact email address or another variation of it. I am sorry that I couldn't post the pics for you though. Hopefully we can figure something out. I know we are all very anxious to see the little one you are trying so hard to fix up.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I don't want to alarm you or anyone, but I think you may have a worm on your computer. When you first posted that you were sending the pictures to me over an hour ago now, I did in fact receive an email about 5 minutes later from "[email protected]". It also contained a file attachment that was of the extension .rar. I checked on the net about this file and it said that it's a newer way hackers are infiltrating people's computers. * 

Appreciate the heads up Brad. It's always best to alert the group of something that appears to be amiss & hopefully be wrong, than to ignore it & have all kinds of problems arise.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi FP,
> 
> I guess it was just a strange set of circumstances then. I am not familiar with the .rar extension and windows XP didn't know what to do with this file type either. I thought it was odd that your email name was similar to mine as well. In the past I have been targetted by hackers and worms with either my own exact email address or another variation of it. I am sorry that I couldn't post the pics for you though. Hopefully we can figure something out. I know we are all very anxious to see the little one you are trying so hard to fix up.



Hi Brad, 
I sent the email to you twice. The second time I pulled up the the first email from the sent folder and then carbon copied it to you as my address was the first recipient listed by doing it that way.
I have just now opened that email and there the pictures were as attachments but already to be viewed in body of letter. I used Netscape 7.0, and the browser I use also has virus screening capabilities. They came out nice, she is a scruffy thing although.
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Fp, 

What is the email address you sent me the files from? You said it was .rar file right?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Fp,
> 
> What is the email address you sent me the files from? You said it was .rar file right?


Ahhhh.........you said it was a .rar file.............I used the XP system software to create it. I don't know how it shows in your program. I can say that .rar files are used frequently for other purposes than negative ones! Check out Limewire sometime..........
My computor is showing no viruses nor do I have any quarantined items in Norton.
If you want a blank email from me so that you can see my address, I will send you one through Pigeontalk's email program. 
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

FP, 

You are 53 years old and yet you talk like a computer savvy 16 year old. You don't know a thing about pigeons and yet you know all this jargon about computers? I have just spoken to 2 tech support people about this and even they don't know much about it. Norton missed it and so did McAffee in my online email. I have a virus on my computer now. I don't know if you are aware or not but somehow, it got to me, through you. I would suggest you run your antiviral update again! I'm sorry and I don't mean to blame you if you are unaware, but I just tried to help and now my computer is messed up. I'm SO not happy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Brad is clearly upset, at a loss, & quite concerned, as what to do regarding the removal of this virus that seems to have found it's way into his computer. 
If there is someone here that can assist him it would be greatly appreciated.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad and FP,

I did a couple of quick searches, and it does appear that .rar files are the newest thing for spreading viruses .. please see:

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1756636,00.asp

http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/02/21/1944230&from=rss

I would think that you would have had to open the file, however, in order to get infected .. I need to do some more research.

FP, perhaps you could create an album at http://www.webshots.com and then post the link to us here.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I would think that you would have had to open the file, however, in order to get infected .. I need to do some more research.
> Terry



I did open it Terry. I felt bad that I was unable to open her files and post them . So I did a search online to find the program that would open them. Turns out Winrar is the one that will do it. The attachment was scanned, online by McAffee first with no virus detected, then I saved it to my hard drive and scanned it again with Norton, using updated virus definitions only updated 1/2 hour before. It also came up clear so I extracted the files with winrar and then BOOM. Virus detected and cannot be removed.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I have made photographic copies of all the emails and the program itself to show you Terry if you need it. There are time stamps on the emails and other details if you want them emailed to you....if it's safe.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I did open it Terry. I felt bad that I was unable to open her files and post them


Dang, Brad! I'm sorry this happened. It sure looks like FP has a virus and doesn't know it yet.

I hate to be a spoil sport, but thanks anyway on sending me the files. I would just about die if my system got this virus as it is the one I use to make my living .. 

Having been through a couple of times of having to completely wipe my hard drive and start over (due to Windows XP Pro glitches and not viruses), I truly, truly feel for you. Let's hope one of the anti-virus providers comes up with a fix in the next few hours ..

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> FP,
> 
> You are 53 years old and yet you talk like a computer savvy 16 year old. You don't know a thing about pigeons and yet you know all this jargon about computers? I have just spoken to 2 tech support people about this and even they don't know much about it. Norton missed it and so did McAffee in my online email. I have a virus on my computer now. I don't know if you are aware or not but somehow, it got to me, through you. I would suggest you run your antiviral update again! I'm sorry and I don't mean to blame you if you are unaware, but I just tried to help and now my computer is messed up. I'm SO not happy.


Yes, I am unhappy as well. The last time I used this computer to send an email, it was sent to corporate offices who have a full time tech dept. as well as up to date virus defs. And, as I do business w/them, one might think they would tell me that my system had a virus. In fact, knowing the head of the department as I do, he would have been sure to tell me. But not a peep. I used this computer just to oblige a request for PIX. As I said before, my emails are downloaded thru the Mac as it is largely uneffected by most of the virus probems that go after the pc community. My defs are current on both operating systems. No, I am not a tech, but I don't claim to be and if I don't understand something I try to approach the problem w/questions rather than accusations. I don't know what you might have done imbetween the new definition downloads you made and the last time you updated. First you told me I had a worm, and now I'm supposed to have a virus that no software can detect, except after updating defs of course. I have sent this same file to both of my computers and neither operating system detects a virus. Both operating systems have elaborate subsystems for virus detection. Nor does either computer exhibit the symptoms associated with a virus that I have experienced in the past on other people's computers. Yes, I am 53 years old. What bearing should that have? Possibly some 18 years of working w/Mac operating systems which allows me to feel comfortable about downloading my email there. Why is it that my operating systems are current and detect nothing? Yet yours does and in your own post you updated your definitions retroactively as opposed to pro-actively? That you "show" proof thru the eyes of your operating system which was not up to date is inconclusive.
Believe me, I make my living off my computers as well, and I take the time to 
do the necessary maintenance. I am sorry for your situation. Please don't assume that I am at fault.

BTW, I am quite certain that I'm not as knowledgable regarding pigeons as many who affiliate w/this website. But guess what, I don't claim to be. I search the archives for info and deeply appreciate the labor of love that has gone into it. It is obvious that it is a multi-dimensional forum for people of all 
levels of understanding. Somehow, I don't belong here? Shame on you. 
fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, I certainly don't claim to be the least bit 'knowledgable' of the innards of a computer, but I did want to say, "I'm sorry hasty words were spoken regarding the incident." 
I do hope Brad is able to resolve the virus issue that he has apparently acquired.

Regarding the main focus of this thread, how is your little patient doing fp?
Does she appear to be getting any stronger? 

Please let us know how things are coming along.
Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Well, I certainly don't claim to be the least bit 'knowledgable' of the innards of a computer, but I did want to say, "I'm sorry hasty words were spoken regarding the incident."
> I do hope Brad is able to resolve the virus issue that he has apparently acquired.
> 
> Regarding the main focus of this thread, how is your little patient doing fp?
> ...


Thanks for realignig things,

I don't see her everyday. Initially, I did for a few months.

Now, I see her on a "hit and run seed drop" basis. As for now, yes better, but way too slow, not verifiable w/o scales and ...I think something is wrong. I'm thinking she will need a blood work up and that I need to bring her to a priv. pay for that.

I'm simultaneously, awaiting info on information which will help me to understand if I need to change care provider for a different yet related issue regarding pigeon care.

In just a little more time, things will be clearer.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I don't see her everyday. Initially, I did for a few months.
Now, I see her on a "hit and run seed drop" basis. * 

I'm a bit  fp. This *is* the pij you rescued that had a variety of problems, including falling over & very thin correct? Did you release her already?

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have become a bit confused with this thread....extended senior moment?

FP, have you still got DD in your care? Or do you take her in for care and re=release?

Brad, did your antivirus programmes inedentify the virus? If so, can you let us know virus is it, so that we can know what to look for and how to correct or avoid?

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

FP, 

I am sorry if I've put you in an awkward position. I don't know how or why, but your computer must have a virus. And yes, I called it a worm first because technically, it is. Antivirus software will respond to it as a virus which is what my norton program did. 


Cynthia it is unlikely you or others will be affected. You have to open the file for it to infect your computer so I'm finding out. It's a trojan horse virus and it's called "*TOOSO*" Apparently it disables the persons antivirus program from updating and running. Even though it appears that your program is working, it's not. It also goes through a persons address book to email the program out to others on their lists. It also tries to find passwords and other sensitive information about a person. I Know a fair bit about computers but viruses and reformatting are things I haven't tackled before and don't really relish the thought since I might either have to start from scratch and reload windows again or try to remove it by taking it to a technician and have them try. They said it's not always guaranteed that the virus will be eradicated this way and could come back either.


It's also a variation of the "Beagle" worm or virus.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey everyone,

This is Mike, LinHansen's son. I'm also one of the "computer savvy 16 year olds" around these forums and I'm just basically here to aid in support for reaons like this one right here.

Luckily, I have found removal instructions and details about the virus. *This virus stops the Norton Server and McAfee processes in the regitry from working.* This means that it disables your anti-virus software.

Detailed information amd removal instructions can be found here: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/trojan.tooso.c.html

This should definately help. Just read the WHOLE page (even though it's long) and perform all of the removal instructions for the virus itself, and make sure you do the part where it deletes the key in the registry. If you don't do that, the virus will never go away.

Hope this helps everyone! If any of you need any more information at all, just email me at [email protected] and I can probably help you out.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great, Mike! Thank you! I had a virus bring my whole system down a few weeks ago and had to do without my computer for a time...I hated that! 

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *I don't see her everyday. Initially, I did for a few months.
> Now, I see her on a "hit and run seed drop" basis. *
> 
> **Just the history of seeing this bird. Yes she is still at my home.
> fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> FP,
> 
> I am sorry if I've put you in an awkward position. I don't know how or why, but your computer must have a virus. And yes, I called it a worm first because technically, it is. Antivirus software will respond to it as a virus which is what my norton program did.
> 
> ...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Virus not detected*

Hi Brad,
I followed all the prompts, the scan is complete and finds no virus on the HP. It is possible to have a virus on your system before a symptom appears. Viruses have also been known to change file names, etc. 
I am sorry for your troubles as I know you were trying to help. I just am unable to detect anything on that laptop. Again, I rarely use it, it's my personal one, have a desktop, and my employment situation gave me another laptop a few months back. Just can't find any evidence of contamination on it.
I hope you are able to resolve your situation with as little inconvenience as possible to you.
fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*webshot photo link*

Hello all,

http://community.webshots.com/user/n1b1c1

Here are the much discussed photos. There didn't appear to be a problem uploading there.
fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Here are the much discussed photos.fp


Oh My! Thank you for the photos FP .. Dumpster really does appear to be in sore need of your kind care and help. What a scraggly looking little being. I don't think DD would have been amongst the living for too much longer if you hadn't stepped in to help.

I'd say that the bird most definitely needs to stay with you for some serious nutrition and possibly treatment for worms and other common problems. Also needs time to let those tail feathers regrow.

Do you have any pigeon medications on hand? If not, perhaps one of us can get some meds out to you on Monday. I'm thinking we need canker, cocci, e.coli, and worm meds.

Let's see what the other members might suggest as a plan of action.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the photos fp. 
Despite her current 'Poor Pitiful Pearl' condition, you can tell she was a real beauty & will be again, once her problems are resolved.

Just a suggestion: How about a name change for this little sweetie. 

*I'm thinking we need canker, cocci, e.coli, and worm meds.*
*Let's see what the other members might suggest as a plan of action.*
I think you're right on with the treatment plan Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Cindy & Terri,



AZWhitefeather said:


> Thanks for the photos fp.
> Despite her current 'Poor Pitiful Pearl' condition, you can tell she was a real beauty & will be again, once her problems are resolved.
> 
> Just a suggestion: How about a name change for this little sweetie.
> ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi FP,

Let me check around and see if there is someone near you who could provide the needed meds for our beloved DD. You can order them on-line, but I think getting them tomorrow would be best if I can arrange that. I'll let you know. Meanwhile, could you privately e-mail me your phone # in case I get lucky and need to make arrangements for you to get the meds on Sunday? You can send it to [email protected].

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*sent*

Thanks!!
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

FP, 


I wish you the best of luck with DD, I saw the pictures you posted on webshots and she looks like a really hard luck case, poor thing. I hope you can return her to full health.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*How's DD Doing?*

Hi FP,

I hope DD is continuing to improve. Can you give us an update on how things are going?

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi FP,
> 
> I hope DD is continuing to improve. Can you give us an update on how things are going?
> 
> Terry


Hey Terry,

Her body temperature is cooler since the second day of Baytril. 

The inside of beak was a reddish color and now is turning pinkish. No sign as far as I could tell of any yellowy patches.
The very strong odor that came from the carrier is no longer present. 

Looks like new feathers coming in on the top of her head. She overall seems stronger.

She comes to the front of the cage and likes to make sure I know she's there when I'm on the computer, and she beats my hand w/both wings when I reach into cage for any reason. Used to use only one. She's a character.

I am not sure of the total amount of days for treatment @ 3-4 drops per day---

How many total days @ this dosage level??

Only time or lab work will tell what is left to address.
Thanks for all of your help in getting medication to her so quickly. It really helped turn the page.

fp


----------

